# Edelbrock P4b



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey all

I have a nearly brand new Edelbrock P4b intake that I was curious about. Right now I'm using a Edelbrock performer intake with decent results. Any benefit to the P4b intake? 

Thanks ! 
James


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The stock Quadrajet carb and factory intake will out-perform the Edelbrock carbs and intakes up to about the 550HP level. I'm sure this is pretty much no help, though!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The manifold accepts square bore carbs, ie AFB or Holley types, and would require an adapter to fit a Q-jet to it. The manifold is rated as "mediocre" and the factory stock Q-jet intake and carb is rated better.

My OPINION: The manifold will work better at lower RPM's, stock or mild builds -where torque is anyway. It may begin to run out of wind over 5,000 RPM. But, this does not mean it won't be good either. You will only learn this by trying it out and the seat of the pants feel. Because it was free and I had it, I used an older Offenhauser 360 square bore, which is not rated so hot for a Pontiac, a spacer/adapter, and Q-jet. Seemed to get the job done and never had any issues, so I never took it off my 400CI which had a mild build, using the factory 3-speed manual trans, and 3.23 gears.


----------

